# the IDF paramedic



## Tal (Dec 10, 2009)

so my course and I are about to graduate as a IDF paramedics, in the last week we got an assignment: join for one weekend to an older paramedic to see how things are at the real life. it was nice, great job, nice guys.
4 weeks to go and i cant wait here's pic of me with the tactical ambulance:


----------



## Summit (Dec 10, 2009)

COOL!


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 15, 2009)

TAL,

How long is the Isralie Paramedic program? Does the IDF train you to the highest civilian medic level in your country? 

Just curious, I lived in the Sinia by the Israeli town of Eilat on a U.S. peace keeping mission. Great area!


----------



## medicdan (Dec 15, 2009)

מַזָּל טוֹב!
Are you joining a more experienced medic in the army or in the civilian world? I am a Hovesh Bacheir in MDA, and have many great friends who are involved in the army paramedic program-- teaching and students. 

Do you know where you are going to be assigned once finished with the course?


----------



## Tal (Dec 18, 2009)

schulz said:


> TAL,
> 
> How long is the Isralie Paramedic program? Does the IDF train you to the highest civilian medic level in your country?
> 
> Just curious, I lived in the Sinia by the Israeli town of Eilat on a U.S. peace keeping mission. Great area!



it takes about 13 month, and the level is the same as the civilian level.
that is a great areaB)

dan;
some of the placesyou do and some you dont. in the mda you do join a suporior paramedic


----------

